# Almost had a record Walleye!



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Fish my normal spot jigging leeches for eyes and hooked into a behemoth...after 5 minutes seen a goldish tale and it was huge...after another 5 minutes finally seen it...20 lb plus carp lol...it got my heart pumping and arm tired with 4 lb test and a UL...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Bet that was a blast lol!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol sounds fun!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Was that at Hodgson Nick?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes at Hodgson...I hooked into a nice bass too back in the pipe cove...water temp is getting there....it was 48...maybe this rain will warm it up a bit

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundking (Apr 15, 2013)

That moment when you realize it's the wrong shade of gold is the worst... lol congrats on the beast, however.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds fun. I get upset when I'm walleye fishing and catch carp. I had one pull me around on my small aluminum out at mosquito a few years back. I call them greedy carp.

promag


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

what do you mean take care of it? of course i let it go!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

wait, you mean you THINK you had a record walleye, but it ended up being a carp. great catch!!
I have learned how to feel for species based on the way it fights. carp PULL and PULL hard. I was barely able to restrain a 5 pounder on a MH baitcaser and 12 pound test. they are worthy fighters.
and as for the post 1 above, , probably just another carp hating post.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

in my opinion when you are on a boat in the same 10 fow you catch eyes from the first minute or so felt like the 8 lb eye i caught last year...just head pumps every couple seconds...and i could rule out a cat cause ive never caught one jigging this early in the year,,,and i havent got on any eyes yet this year other than up in fremont so im not use to the feeling yet lol...thanks though johnny


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Lake Hodgeson IMO has a very healthy balance of fish including carp doing their part keeping it clean. Learned to fish on that lake in the 60's when it was Sandy Lake.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

about a year ago i thought i had a new record walleye, then i woke up,LOL. but it was fun while it lasted.

back when i was younger and did alot more local fishing i use to target carp. i made up my own dough balls. i used everything from jello to suger smacks cereal crumbled up. just about anything i could get to stick together long enough to cast it out i mixed it up and used it. i caught alot of nice carp.

they do put up one heck of a fight. and i found they usely run from one side to the other. they dont usely just run straight away from you but rather to one side then cut across to the other side and pulling all at the same time. i just loved catching them tho. but have never caught a 20 lb,er.
sherman


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome catch and a ton of fun.
I got one once on a #9 floating rapala I thought was a big walleye too.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I caught a nice sized bas the other day, as it got to the bank I made three mistake of grabbing the line before the fish. SNAP! Line broke, but the fish fell about 6"into the water and just layed there. I fell to my hands and knees, leaned out and tried to catch it like you would frog in a creek. 

Missed it completely  but my buddy had fun watching me do it. The only thing I was remotely angry about was it took my jig and trailer with it. 

So, I almost had a real nice catch a well, I know what it's like now!

Mr. A


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I was deadsticking small minnows for the perch at hodgson.did good!!so I decided to deadstick leeches same spot as perching.I hooked into something never got em up to see.made me mad cuz I think it was a walleye.lol then again coulda been a carp or cat.ill never know.but man the perch was on fire last Sunday.threw a lot back.more then I kept.I was so busy catchin perch I decided not to move and look for walleye.next time next time.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

What part of lake you getting perch...not spot but direction...are thry getting bigger cause last year they ran pretty small...I'll be out in the morning (Wednesday) were you on shore or boat? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Boat.pm sent gnk.areator shore line.biggest was 12 most others I kept was 10 11. 9in are iffy.depends how desperate I am.lol threw 9in and smaller back.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

never seen perch bigger than 4 inches, those are pretty big compared to what ive seen.


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

furtherdownstream said:


> Taking care of it I meant by taking home and putting in your garden as fertilizer.


oh man, please don't, I won't have that much fight if you people keep putting them underground


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Johnnyfisherteen u ever get up to erie?ive got plenty of 14inchers and even a 15 once!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> never seen perch bigger than 4 inches, those are pretty big compared to what ive seen.


Jonny, you gotta get a boat to get to where the bigger perch hang out. Very rare to catch the big ones close to shore. I've caught some good ones from the lake milton spillway though.


----------

